# Beware of Leaves!



## landrvr1 (Sep 25, 2005)

Ahh, the night is here. We are being swamped as usual with Trick or Treaters, but I thought I'd take a break and post one of my creations for this year. I always knew raking leaves was hazardous to your health!










I'll post more pics of this year's haunt tomorrow!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

thats hilarious, but might scare a little kid.....good imagination,
did you light it at night at all.


----------



## .id. (Jul 3, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I like it


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

That is Awesome!


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Sweet! Can't wait to see more pic's from that kind of imagination!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

hehe. Thats neat.
I like it!!!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Talk about working with natural resources!!!!


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

hehehe


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

o kay how did i miss this ---i love it


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

amazing, simple and creative at the same time. good job


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I can't believe I missed this one too! That's awesome!

*jotting this one down in my "Iwannamakethat" book!*


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I hope that is all that it is made out of. LOL.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Niced prop idea! How did you get them to stay? :>


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Really, post a how-to on this if you would please.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

That is really good! How creative and fun!

BTW, howdy neighbor. I'm in St. Charles.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Very cool!
It makes me miss Fall!


----------

